# What have you got?



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

What fish do you own? - Dead ones dont count!

I have:
*2x severums
*1x salvini
*3x angelfish
*4x tigerbarbs
*2x blue comet plattys
*4x hoplo catfish
*1x tyre-track eel
*1x pleco
*1x spotted talking catfish/ralphiel catfish
*4x corys (2 bronze, 1 pepper and 1 Corydoras bilineatus?)
*1x black widow tetra
*2x odessa barbs
*1x goldfish
*12x neon tetras
*2x RBPs
*3x zebra danios

Amphibians:
*2x Chenise fire belly newts
*1x african clawed frog
*1x small, albino african dwarf frog
*1x Japanise fire belly newt
*1x axolotl
*1x spotted salamander - the only one of all of these which does not live with fish in water anymore as it has metamorphosised.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

4 Cariba, 3 Oscar and a lot of livebearers (at least a hundred Guppys, Plattys, Mollies & Swordtails) that will die soon!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

This is what I have, all happily together in a 80 gallon tank:

6 Redbelly Piranha's 
1 Clown Pleco 
1 Common Pleco
1 Sailfin Pleco
1 Dwarf Sucker (Oto)
4 Spotted Talking Catfish 
1 Striped Talking Catfish
5 Bronze Cories
3 Schwartz's Cories
2 False Bandit Cories 
2 Leopard Cories 
5 Rummy-Nosed Tetra's 
5 Neon Tetra's 
1 Emperor Tetra
3 Serpae Tetra's
2 Marble Hatchetfish
2 Fivebanded Barbs

Oh, and 4, *looks to tank* eeeh make that 2,5 goldfish


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

2 caribas
10 rbp
2 guppies
2 goldfish(wifes)
royal pleco
one common pleco
albino pleco
annularis angel
mated pair of maroon clowns
blue tang
chocolate chip star

and a sh*t load of feeders......


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

at the moment I have:

Red Devil
Flowerhorn


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

I just have (6) baby RBs now. But im happy!


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

5 baby reds. 1 large striped ralfie, 1 medium pleco, and 1 Electric Catfish


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Stingrays
1-11 inch P. Motoro
1-7 inch P. Leopoldi
2-3-5 inch P. Reticulated

1-9 inch Cichla Moncluses(Pbass)

1-4 inch Fahaka Puffer

1-8inch S. Elongatus

1-4inch Asian Red Tail cat

A couple common Plecos from 6-8inch

I am hoping to update this by tomorrow with a 10inch Black Arrowanna


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

9 RBP's
1 Common Pleco
3 Tiger Barbs
2 male Rosey Barbs
2 female Rosey Barbs
2 Ruby Barbs
2 Sailfin Plecos
2 Green Spotted Puffers
1 Figure 8 Puffer
? Guppies

-Kevin-


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

FLowerhorns (yeah , yeah )








10 Clown Loaches
15 Frontosas
2 Texas Cichlid
Synodontis Decorus
Tiger Pleco
Assorted Malawians.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

3 RBP's
1 Spilo CF
1 Pleco
4 giant danios


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I have:

4 angelfish 4-5"
1 sailfin pleco 7.5"
2 neon tetras 1"
but I used to have so many types of fish, you could never count them all! (livebearers, bettas (which I love!), goldfish, puffer, tetras...) I'm searching for the right fish for me still!

*building a 75-100 gal. for piranha!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

let em see here lets get started:

**CICHLIDS**
Green Terror
port/blue Acara
Earth Eater
Firemouth
Stripped convict
2 Pink Convict
2 Red Zebra
2 White Snow Morph
2 Kribs
Belly Crawler pike
Jack Dempsey
Green Severum
Flowerhorn
Blood Parrot

**NON-CICHLIDS**
Dojo
Albino Cory
swordtail
Seprae
Black Widow
Red Belly Piranha - one eye
Chinese algae eater
Common Pleco

... I think that covers it for what I have right now at this predent time :smile:


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

this is what i have right now

1) 6 rbp's
2) one common pleco
3) one chinese algea eater
4) two tiger oscars
5) one rhino pleco
6) three metriaclima sp zebra gold
7) one baby sailfin


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Lets just say....I worship fish


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I have,
1 Texas Cichlid
1 Tiger Oscar 
1 Regular Oscar 
and I help with Kevin's P's don't have any of my own yet.








Oh and I have a huge snail but yeah he isn't a fish so he doesn't count. "Dammit" but I might get another Cichlid


----------



## luva40 (Jan 5, 2003)

Kevin who?

-Kevin-


----------



## jabster (Jan 18, 2003)

5 rbp
2 severum
2 mainganos
1 common pleco
1 blue lobster

6 zebra danios
6 serpae tetra
3 clown loaches
1 beta
2 ______ gouramis (very cool looking, just not sure what type)
rubber pleco
upside down catfish
albino african clawed frog

2 false percula clowns
1 neon goby
1 six line wrasse
1 snowflake eel
1 queen conch
1 coral banded shrimp
2 skunk shrimp
brittle star
butt loads of other crabs and snails
bubble tip anenome

1 tobacco basslet
1stripped puffer
dozen hermit crabs

butt load of goldfish


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i have 
1 x 4'' piraya
2 x 5-6 '' reds
1 x 11-12 '' pleco 
i sold or gave away every other fish i owned to friends who have still got them the friends that is


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. tough one. I've had:
Guppies 
Mollies
GoldFish
Bettas
Neons
Bala Shark
Red Tail Shark
Rainbow Shark
Irrodecent Shark
Black Arrowana
Silver Arrowana
Asian Arrowana
Butterkophrie
Oscar
Jack Dempsey
Managuense
Green Terror
5 Star General
Red Devil
Red Ear Turtle
Softshell Turtle
Ghost Shrimp
Red/Blue Lobster
Red Tail Catfish
Exodons
Red Tail Barracuda
Sabertooth Barracuda
Red Bellys 
and Rhoms

All those fish and never kept any of them for more than a yr.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

luva40 said:


> Kevin who?
> 
> -Kevin-


 Rosecityrhom that is my Kevin


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

1 Red-belly Piranha
2 Long-finned Black Tetras
1 Dwarf Gourami
1 Honey Gourami
2 Common Plecostomus
1 Farlowella Catfish
1 Ripsaw Catfish
2 Blue Gourami
2 Red-belly Pacu
1 Striped Raphael Catfish
1 Spotted Raphael Catfish
2 Albino Corydora
1 Very Large Spotted Corydora
1 Spotted Corydora (small)
1 Tiger Oscar
3 Male Bettas
3 Female Bettas
3 African Cichlids


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Fish other than piranhas.--

2 needle nose Gars, 1 Jaguar, and a pair of jack dempsies.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I've cut back a few since getting rid of my big tank.









This is what I have left. 
2 Rhoms
1 Redear Bluegill 
1 Big Oscar


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I have:

(1) 4"rbp
(1) 4" black rhom
(3) 6-7" rbp's
(1) 4" pleco
(1) 10" pleco

more to come...


----------



## zsizsi (Jan 18, 2003)

(8) 2 inch red bellies
(1)5 inch s.rhom
(1)14-15 inch sail fin pleco
(1)4 inch sailfin pleco


----------



## p.u.guy (Mar 30, 2003)

well now lets see.........

1 x green severum
1 x lonely soon to have friends metae cory
1 x sailfin leopard pleco
1 x pictus cat
1 x albino rainbow shark
2 x serpae tetras 
2 x bala sharks
2 x boesmani rainbows
2 x red rainbows
2 x threadfin rainbows
2 x clown loaches
4 x neon blue dwarf rainbows
4 x big scale diamond sharks
5 x african dwarf frogs
6 x bettas (2 fighting for the best of a 20 gal, 4 alone in various liqour bottles)
20+ x white cloud mountain minnows

fish ive owned in the last month or so that sadly departed...

2 x black ghost knifefish (the most awesome fish EVER)
2 x black african knifes
2 x clown knifes
2 x iridesent siamese sharks
1 x 4" pictus/angelicus (coulda been either....)

i lost all these thanks to my wonderful roomate and his drunken sibling, who know jack about fish....he double dosed with malachite green, AFTER i had already half dosed with it....







g.d....m.f'n....c.sk'n...stupid ass bast...anyway......
 then theres work....where i see every fresh and salt water fish you can imagine, and soon i hope to be fishroom amnager, then ill be able to ORDER any fish i want....can you imagine?!?


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Currently have

8 reds
1 caribe
1 piraya
14 baby spilos


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I've got
clown pleco 2.5 inch
sailfin pleco 8 inch
4 angelfish 2.5-3.5 inch
5 mollies (2 black, 1 silver, 1 marble, 1 baloon) 1.5-2 inch
2 guppies 1-2 inch
2 neon tetras (that seem to fight alot) 1 inch
all in a 33 gal, except for the guppy female and baloon molly (pregnant in the 10 gal)
and soon to be:
6 inch silver arowana (paid the deposit today) for the 150 gal
3 male betta
5 female betta


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

oh yeah, I got new fish in the past 3 days.. and measured my sailfin again (since last month.. he was 7.5, now he's 8)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

in an act highly hypocritical of my name, i do NOT currently own any piranhas (though I did own caribes way back in 6th grade, but my water heater broke in their outside tank on an unusually cold night...)








The will is there, but the means isnt. Hopefully this will change if i transfer universities, which would get me outta texas.

Currently have

55 gallon tank:

2.5" Jack Dempsey 
1.5" Green Terror
1.75" Texas
1"bronze corydoras
3"pictus catfish

I have also kept like 3 Red Claw crabs, but all of them committed suicide via crawling outta the tank









10 gallon African tank:
10 rosy reds (occasional feeders for the Dempsey)
1"livingstoni cichlid
1"lombardoi cichlid
2"electric blue cichlid

im trying to find a used cheap tank so i can get the africans into a bigger environment


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

i have
5 gold barbs
4 rosy barbs
2 24k mollies
1 female guppy
2 platies
1 leapord danio
1 peppered corydoras
1 busy nose pleco
1 10" pleco (on avatar)
Besides the 2 plecos, every fish was free because the wal-mart store was rebuilding and they couldn't take care of all of the fish then, so they gave them to me for free. I normally don't buy fish at wal-mart but they were all free.
i also have 2 albino african clawed frogs in a 10g


----------



## Velocity (Apr 16, 2003)

120 gallon:

1 tiger oscar 10"
1 Albino Oscar 11"
1 Lima shovelnose catfish 9"
1 Pleco 12"


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

75gal--

2 Tiger Oscars (one 12", one 11" w/one eye)
1 Glyptoperichthys gibbiceps (Spotted Sailfin pleco) 13.5"
1 Liposarcus pardalis (Common pleco) 13", 12 years old

29gal--

1 Opaline gourami
4 Paradise fish
2 Bettas (one male, one female)
8 Rasbora heteromorpha
2 Glowlight tetras
1 Spotted Raphael 5"
1 Liposarcus pardalis (Albino common pleco) 7"
1 Ancistrus punctatus (Giant bristlenose pleco) 3"

10gal-- mostly a holding/sick tank, all fish in here will be moved to my now-empty 55 when it's set up

3 Corydoras aneus
5 Bloodfin tetras
1 Panaqolus maccus (Clown pleco) 1" (so damn cute)


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

1 4" Tiger Oscar
1 3" Albino Tiger Oscar
3 3-4" RBP's
1 4" Normal Pleco


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

4 P. Cariba, 1 S. Rhombeus, 2 Plecos, 2 Oscar, 2 Tambaqui (Pacu), 2 Festivum, 2 Bettas, 20 Ghost Shrimp and many many feeders (livebearers)!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

2 reds
3 pacu


----------



## BUICKBOY (May 9, 2003)

2- Snakeheads
1- oscar
1 jack dempsey
1-Needle gar
1-convict
1-pleco
1-demasoni
2- pike cichlid


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Current Fishes:

Fishes in species maintence:

Ameca splendens (Butterfly goodied)
Characodon sp. "Abraham gonzales"
Girardinichthys viviparus (Black sailfin goodied)
Poecillia latipinnia (Wild caught sailfin molly Texas) 
Fundulus diaphanus menona (Western banded killifish)
Rivulus cylindraceus "Isle of pine"
Simpsonicthys constanciae (Featherfin pearlfish)
Epiplatys annulatus (Clown epiplatys)
Cottus Bardii (Mottled sculpin)

Other species:
Lepidososteus osseus (Long nosed gar)

Goodea atripinnis

Barred fan tail darter
least darter
Iowa darter

Central mudminnow

Brook stickleback

Hornhead chub
Common shiner
striped shiner
emerald shiner
bluntnose minnow
Blackspot minnow

Round goby
Tubenose goby

American brook lamprey (ammocoetus stage)
Chustnut lamprey (ammocoetus stage)

Green sunfish
Orangespot sunfish
Pumpkinseed

Amphibians:
Mud puppy 
Least siren
American toad

Reptiles:
Northern water snake
Butlers garter snake


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

2 natts. both 4 inches long. One is a bad ass and the other is so so. I know I know, not many fish, but does a western diamond back rattlesnake help me any ?


----------



## plikplak (May 1, 2003)

Currently I have

Cichlids:
Pair Ports
Pair German Blue Rams
Pair Oscars
1 Mayan
1 Firemouth
Pair Kribensis

Non Cichlids:
8 various fancy goldfish
2 weather loach
2 yoyo loach
1 botia angelicus
many different shoals of corydora cats
1 farlowella cat
albino pleco
marbled sailfin pleco
6 neon tetra
6 silver dollars
6 giant danios
2 black ruby barbs
pair dwarf puffers
pair bumblebee gobies
neon blue dwarf gouramis
pearl gouramis
honey gouramis

tons of ghost shrimps, snails, misc other inverts

Probably some more I just can't think of them right now...
No P's, woops! Never kept any or had the desire, but I think they are incredible fish


----------



## Jonas (Mar 14, 2003)

2 really pissed of 4" rbp's

Amphibians :
1 tree frog about to become fish excrement by way of the pissed off rbp's


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

I have:
3 Red Belly Piranha's -Juvenilles 2" long
1 Catfish (small) cleaning duties
5 Neon Tetra, i think i'll get loads for the new tank, cos they look cool when they shoul together


----------



## lastyboy (Apr 14, 2003)

Im also getting 2 more Baby rbp's in about 2 weeks


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

1 8" rhom
100 killer gold fish


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

(2)reds








(3)pacu's which are gone this weekend








and making a deal for (4 )2 inch reds


----------



## Psilocybin (May 9, 2003)

Ok, I got 4 tanks currently set up.

30 Gallon Semi-Agressive Tank: 
7 Yellow Labs (my big male just knocked up one of the females last week).
2 African Butterfly Fish (simply badass)
2 Tiger Loaches (agressive as f*ck, killed my bristlenose pleco, and ate it too).
1 Butterfly Loach (just chills on the glass, it bothers noone, and noone bothers it).

29 Gallon South American Community:
3 Apistogramma cacatuoides (1 male, 2 females, they breed like rabbits).
2 Geophagus surinamensis (just got them yesterday, nice fish).
7 Black Neon Tetras (they eat, and school together like little piranhas).
1 BristleNose Pleco (goes where he pleases)
And many plants

10 Gallon Slightly Brackish Tank:
4 Bumble Bee Gobies (territorial, and carnivores... they'll only eat live food, which is a plus).
3 Kuhli Loaches (they're f*cking nuts).
1 YoYo Loach (refuge from the Tiger loaches in the 30gallon, they harassed it constantly, so I moved it).
1 Betta (I have a 2gallon for it, but that is not enough space for it).
2 Snails (1 Ramshorn, and 1 Gold Inca).

10 Gallon Gecko Tank:
1 Leopard Gecko (the tank was cracked and I didn't feel like re-sealing it, so I got a lizard instead).

Oh, and I also have a 10gallon quarantine tank setup right now too. Also, I have a 2gallon, and a 5gallon tank out of commision currently because anything under 5gallons is simpy too small to house fish (maybe I'll try breeding ghost shrimp again in the 5gallon).

So those are my tanks. I started this hobby by rescuing a yellow lab in a 5gallon, and the addiction took over from there.


----------



## dead golfish (Apr 24, 2003)

get a betta for your 2 gallon itll be happy in there my bro has one it likes its home or so I think


----------



## cant-have-em-inFL (May 31, 2003)

im kind of in between tanks right now...

in my 125 i have...

12 gold tetras
10 cardinal tetras
12 panda cory cats
2 triliniatus corys
1 albino bristlenose ancistris
8 otocinclus cats
and a s**t load of live plants that didnt make the cut to the plant tank

in my 65 plant tank i have...

4 praecox rainbows
3 flying foxes
? otocinclus cats
1 zebra loach
1 huge male angelfish
4 cherry barbs
1 hill stream loach
1 dwarf african butterfly cichlid
and 5 neetroplus nematopus cichlids which i cant get out of there







(last resort)
and again, tons of live plants
its a little over stocked but im workin on it, i just moved

in my 20 gal...

3 evil exodon tetras

in my 37 salt...

banded coral shrimp
blood shrimp
1 blue spotted sleeper goby
1 philipine tang
1 niger trigger
1 percula clown
and various soft corals and live rock


----------



## spike (Nov 27, 2002)

125 custom acrilic. 6 reds ( 7-8 inch ), 4 caribe ( 5 inch). 2 year old Bearded Dragon ( Henrick ) and an English Bull Terrier ( Babe ).


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

now i have 2 6-7"reds
and 3 2-3" blood red p"s


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

20gallon tank
3 reds
10gallon
1percula clownfish
1green fish
2 ferrets
1cat 
1dog
A rose tree
6tomato plants


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

14 inch red Oscar
sultan pleco
common pleco
3 rb p's
Polystigma
Auratus
Johanni
Cobalt Blue Zebra
Red Zebra
A pure white african not sure on the name of it
Lemon Yellow
Clown Knife (selling him got to big for his tank)
Green Terror
JD

about 80 goldfish, 3 crayfish, 3 fidler crabs, and some guppies (Oscar and RB P's food)


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

3 Small red bellies
1 Giant sword tail
1 Dwarf Gourami
1 Some sort of tetra
1 Cori 
Many Guppies


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

except p's....in other tanks

2 Xiphophorus Helleri (double sword breeding pair)
2 Black Molies (breeding pair)
4 Tiger Barbs
4 Cory's (two bronze,one albino,one black spotted)
10 Cardinal Tetras
10 Otocinclus Affinis
2 Yoyo
1 Royal Pleco
1 Common Pleco
2 Tilapias
4 Crayfish
10 Guppies + fry (in a breeding tank)
2 Discus "Blue Face"
5 Red-eye Tetra

and i want MORE!!!!(fish addiction)


----------



## Mbuna Your Self (Jul 9, 2003)

These light blue tetras (?)
Black Skirt Tetras(5)
Headlight and tailigh tetras(5)
Neon Tetras(3)
Glass cat
Sailfin Pleco
Those clear dye injected tetras(?)
Red Devil 
Green Severum
Gold Severum
Texas Cichlid
Spotted Gar
Senegal Bichir
Yellow Labido
Common Pleco
Pictus Cats
Rainbow Shark
Clown Loach
Un-ID Pleco


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Mbuna Your Self said:


> These light blue tetras (?)
> 
> Those clear dye injected tetras(?)
> 
> Un-ID Pleco


 can you post pics as we may be able to ID them for you?

the dyed tetras are most likely painted glassfish _*please do not buy any dyed fish, it is done in a dispicable way causing many fatalities







*_



pamonster said:


> 1 Some sort of tetra


again can you post a pic?

Nice collections everybody


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

10 Red Bellies
6 Convicts
6 Albino Oscars
2 Common Plecos
1 Rhom


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

african tiger (vittatus)
arrowhead puffer
6 bichirs
8 reds
3 spilos
100's guppies
couple baby cons
coupld baby FHs


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

2 RBP
1 Red Devil
1 Electric Catfish
1 Tiger Shovel Nose
1 Common Pleco

2 Mickey Mouse Platy
1 YoYo
3 Cories

2 Red Year sliders(turtle)


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

3 RB
1 Gold Spilo


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

-5 rbp
-1 Caribe


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I currently have:

3 Caribes
3 Red Bellies
2 Large Plecos
4 FlowerHorns
1 Red Devil
1 Australian Arowana


----------



## BigSteve (Jul 10, 2003)

I've got 3 Reds in a 55 gallon, and 1, 6" Red Devil in a 55 gallon.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

10-4" redbellies
2-6" redbellies
1-4" gold spilo
1-2" rhombeus
1-5" DARK DARK black tiger oscar
1-6" freshwater baracuda
1-8" silver arowana
1-8" pleco
1-3" albino cory cat
1-4" pig nose softshell turtle
2-5" red ear slider turtles
1-2" map turtle
1 pearl crown tail betta


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Gawd, here's the list:

(1) 7" P. leopoldi
(1) 12" P. motoro
(1) 6" P. motoro sp.
(1) 10" P. orbignyi
(1) 22" Silver Arowana
(1) 6" Silver Arowana
(1) 12" Black Arowana
(1) 13" Jardini Arowana
(1) 12" Clown Knife
(1) 12" Royal Knife
(1) 12" Black Ghost Knife
(1) 12" Gibbiceps Pleco
(1) 13" Common Pleco
(1) 3" Leopard Cactus Pleco, P114
(1) 6" Royal Pleco
(1) 4" Marmoratus (Marble Sailfin Cat)
(1) 7" Juruense
(1) 7" Tiger Shovelnose
(1) 12" Lima Shovelnose
(1) 4" Fei Feng (Charming Phoenix)
(1) 10" Fei Feng
(1) 9" Green Severum male
(1) 5" Green Severum female
(1) 6" Nicaraguense
(1) 6" Midas
(1) 6" Jag
(1) 6" Bifasciatum
(1) 6" Synodontis erupterus
(1) 4" Synodontis erupterus
(1) 3" Synodontis erupterus
(1) 8" Mylassoma duvientre
(1) 4" Red Bellied Pacu
(1) 5" Silver Dollar
(2) 3" Silver Dollars
(1) 3" Orange Finned Botia
(1) 3" Skunk Botia
(1) 6" Peacock Bass (ocellaris)
(2) 6" tall Veil Angels
(1) 6" Iridescent Shark
(1) 3" Jack Dempsey
(1) 8" Frontosa male
(1) 3" Frontosa female
(1) 4" Tiger Datnoid
(1) 4" Satanoperca leucosticta


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice to see you had a spare hour to contribute to this thread dracofish









nice collection


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Gawd, here's the list:
> 
> (1) 7" P. leopoldi
> (1) 12" P. motoro
> ...


 weres all the piranha's







jk


----------



## blturner70 (Feb 5, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Gawd, here's the list:
> 
> (1) 7" P. leopoldi
> (1) 12" P. motoro
> ...


 What size tanks do you have holding all of those fish?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I can't count how many times I've answered this question...









I am currently running:

1 x 120 gallon
2 x 75 gallon
1 x 55 gallon
1 x 45 gallon
1 x 29 gallon

Most of the fish are still young, so they're all fine. An 8 x 5 x 2 indoor pond is under contruction for the big guys as I am typing this. It should be up and running within the next few weeks. Pics to come of the process soon!

The list is really long, but believe me, it doesn't look like much when you see the tanks.


----------



## blturner70 (Feb 5, 2003)

Is the 120G a standard, 18" deep? Look forward to the pics. Also, you do a cut and paste for your inventory right?







You dont have to type that out everytime you list your fish..........


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's a link to my pond pics! It's just the beginning, more will come as it takes shape...

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...ST&f=62&t=10083


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

two delhezhis 8"
two senegalus 8"
one ornate 7"
one lapredei 10"
one widebar dat 3.5"
one african tigerfish 7-8"
one jurupari 3"
two jack Dempsey 2-4"
three pink convicts 1-3"
three red belly P 2"
three tinfoil barb 3"
two bala shark 3"
one buffalo head cichlid 2.5"
one oscar 3"
three gachuas 3-6"
two spilos 2-4"
one manganese? 3.5"
one goldfish 7"


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

55 gal

(3) 3" rbp's
(3) black convicts
(2) pink convicts
(7) zebra danios
(5) beunos aires tetra
(5) clawed crabs

75 gal

(2) balck calvis
(3) White calvis
(1) gold calvis
soon to have more African cichlids.

20 gal
(2) pink convicts
(?) baby pink convicts


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

75 gallon: 3) 7-8.5" Caribe
55 gallon: 2) 8" Oscars, 1) 6" pleco, 1) 6" upsidedown catfish
29 gallon: 2) 3" Channa Gaucha, 1) 5" Firemouth, 4) 3"Chinese algae eaters 4) 1" Cory cats, 1) 4" Porthole Catfish
10 gallon: 3) Fruit salad tetras, 12) neons, 1) 3" pleco, 1) 3" spotted loach

soon to be doing alot of consolidation of the smaller 2 tanks (5" rhom on the way), and will be adding a 7" ternz into the 75 gallon.

~Will.


----------



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

Bolivian ram
2 German blue rams
4 panda corys
4 otocinulus
3 pristella tetras
6 cardinal tetras
Goldfish for my spilo!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

4 nats , 3 yellow labs , 2 aura's , 2 bala sharks , 1 tiger pleco ,4 guppies !


----------



## dr7leaf (Nov 26, 2002)

12 rbp
1 gold spilo
2 mating convicts
200-300 convict fry.... im not about to try and count all of them


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

2 x 6" cichla monoculus
2 x 6" Channa gachua (breeding pair)
1 x 14" Goslinia platynema

1 x 8" Merodontotus tigrinus
1 x 4" Parachenoglanis ansorgii
3 x 3" Paratilapia bleekeri
1 x 7" Platystomaticthys sturio
1 x 4" Hemisynodontis membranaceus
1 x 6" Acanthicus adonis
1 x 6" Pseudocanthicus leopardus
1 x 4" Green terror

1 x 7" Rhom

1 x 4" Channa pleurophthalmus

2 caribe (1 4", 1 x 6")
1 x 8" ternetzi
1 x 8" Piraya

1 x 10" elongatus (pingke black mask)

2 x 3" rhom

1 x 6" marginatus

1 x 8" Miniatus grouper
1 x 18" snowflake moray eel

1 x 5" Arius maculatus
1 x 5" Synodontis petricolor

1 x 8" Redtail cat

1 x 18" electric eel

1 x 16" Brachyplatystoma jurense
1 x 16" Lophiosilurus alexandri

several endlers livebearers

1 x 18" Mystus wykii
1 x 20" Leiarus marmoratus
1 x 10" Chrysicthys ornatus
1 x 10" Megalodoras irwini
1 x 6" unknown mystus cat
1 x 10" Synodontis decorus
1 x 8" Tor sora
7 x frontosa 5" - 14"
1 x 15" Osphrenemus gourami
1 x 14" Albino oscar

Loads of neolamprologus brichardi

ALSO ......

1 male florida softshell turtle 10"
1 male common snapping turtle 8" (acts like its 4ft long !!!!







)
1 adult male bearded dragon
1 x 16 year old female florida kingsnake named gertrude
1 ... soon to be dozens Giant african land snail

Carl

Ah yes I have a pond in the garden as well


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lophius, you ever seen your e-eel shock anything? does it kill?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

1 x 3 inch Green Terror
1 x 2.5 inch Green Terror
2 x 2 inch Jack Dempseys


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

update:
1 clown loach
3 common pleco
1 serra. brandtii
1 serra malacutus


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

Its in My signature. I usually keep it up to date.


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

2 3.5" rbps
1 4" blue gourami


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

update
2 plecos were eaten








brandtii died


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Death in # said:


> update
> 2 plecos were eaten
> 
> 
> ...


 thats sux







to bad on the brandtii, got the impression that those arent to cheap mate....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Vampor said:


> Death in # said:
> 
> 
> > update
> ...


 $100 on a 3.5" died 2 hours after shipment
ash is gonna send me a new one


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

ash seems to be a hell of a honourble man,







to ash


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

Besides my 2 P's.. I've got:

1 x 4" Fancy Tail Goldfish
1 x 4" Black Moore
1 x 3" Chinese Algea Eater

But more than likely I'll be giving these fish away to my brother in the future. :smile:


----------



## P Luv (Aug 18, 2003)

6 Rbp's 7-11''
2 pleco's 10-13''
1 spilo 7''
1 Retic 3-4''


----------



## Phoenician (Sep 15, 2003)

Why do people list their piranhas in the non-piranha discussion? We know you have piranhas good for you now tell us what else.

Not trying to be rude but it's like reading a novel in here with people listing mamals, reptiles, amphibians, what's in their fridge their family tree etc.... Thanks and just check my signature.


----------



## stilllearnin (Mar 28, 2003)

changeing things around lately but As of right now:
5 pairs of oscars
2 pairs of koi angels
1 pair of albino angels
1 pair of huge wild angels
1 pair of gold marble pearlscale angelfish
3 pairs of black angels
1 pair of blue acaras
1 pair of threadfin acaras
1 pair of trimacs
1 pair of Dovii
1 pair of green severums
1 pair of gold severums
1 pair of brilliant blue discus
1 pair of red panda discus
1 small pair of F1 wild cross red discus
1 pair of uaru's
2 pairs of red devils
1 pair of texas cichlids
2 pairs of calico convicts
1 8"male malawi eyebiter looking for a compatable sized female 
1 red severum male - looking for a female
Group of fancy guppies
1 trio of blue coral platties
I think thats eveything 
some assorted fry and other growouts some might stay some won't.

Then I have my piranhas 
group of redbelly piranhas (7) 8-12"
group of gold spilo piranhas (8) 4-6"

maybe more to come shorty


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have downsized and lost some fish along recently as well

I have two XXl Brandtii Piranha
Flowerhorns
1 blue crystal ZZLH 5"
1 red emperor ZZLH 3"
1 Green LH 10"
8" pim
4" pim cat
7" blue/red crayfish.
5" Royal Pleco
6" bristle nose pleco
and my frozen 11" Adonis pleco


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

125 gallon:
6 caribe
4 super reds
1 piraya
2 cons
1 pleco

20 gallon
bushynose pleco
1.5-2 inch gold spilo

125 gallon
2 breeding oscars
6 inch motoro


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

2 RBP
3 feeder goldfish(just incase)
1 6", 8yr. old goldfish
1 Cobalt Zebra Africal Cichlid
3 baby bluegill
2 apple snails
1 rams horn snail
too many guppies


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

*100 Gallon*
*9* 2 inch baby caribas 
*1* 8 inch Plecostomus(Hoover)

*125 Gallon*(72" long)
*12* 7-9 inch red bellies
*6* rummy nosed tetras
*6* bloodfin tetras
*8* cardinal tetras
*3* emerald cory catfish

*125 Wide*(60" Long)
*6* 6-7 inch red bellies

*80 Gallon*
*3* pairs of discus


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

75 gal partitioned: 1x4" compressus/ 1x5.5" rhom
29 gal: 3x3" redbellies waiting for their bighome in a couple of weeks


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

CURRENT LIVESTOCK:
--------------------------
12" Channa aurantimaculata
19" Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri
18" Leisosteus oculatus ('spotted gar')
16" Osteoglossum Ferreirai ('black arowana')
8" Datnioides microlepis ('True Widebar')
7" Lates niloticus ('nile perch')
10" Potamotrygon humerosa
12" Potamotrygon yepezi sp.? (neu 1)
14" Brachyplatystoma juruense
4.5" Carettochelys insculpta ('Flyriver turtle') **

(1) Megalodoras uranoscopus (M. irwini)
(1) 4.5" Pseudacanthicus sp. [L25] ('Scarlet pleco')
(1) 10" Polypterus weeksii
(2) 7-8" Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri
(2) 10-12" Polypterus endlicheri congicus
(2) 12-13" Polypterus bichir lapradei
(2) 8-10" Blood parrots

TANKS:
-----------
240g 'sea clear' tank
125g 'tru vu' tank ** (for sale)
46g 'all-glass' bowfront
60g glass
55g acrylic
30g glass (2)
29g glass
20g glass
10g glass


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

lookin good man


----------



## robrudy50 (Oct 1, 2003)

1 - 1.5 inch Snapping Turtle (newest addition)
2 - 7 inch Red Belly Piranha
2 - 4.5 inch Red Belly Piranha


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

(3) .5" rbp's in a 125gal


----------



## Big Al (Oct 27, 2003)

2 male bettas
2 painted tetras (rescues, didn't buy tampered with fish)
1 lemon tetra
3 cherry barbs
1 corydora
1 black striped convict
1 pink convict
2 batch of convict fry
1 green terror


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Central American Cichlids

5 Vieja Argetea
2 Amphilophus Lyonsi
4 Amphilophus Trimaculatus
2 Nanpos Tetracathus

P's
1 Elong
1 xingu R
1 peru R


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

11" _Osteoglossum bichirrosum_
14" _Acanthicus adonis_
12" _Polypterus ornatipinnis_
12" _Sorubim lima_
14" _Hemisorubim platyrynchos_
8" _Hypostomus plecostomus_(Albino)
18-22 2-3" _Exodon paradoxus_
1 7" _Megalodoras uranoscopus_(AKA _M. irwini_)
1 3" _Platydoras costatus_
1 2" _Amblydoras hancockii_
1 4" _Ancistrus_ sp.
1 4" _Channa bleheri_
1 5" _Channa bleheri_
1 5" _Potamotrygon motoro_http://www.arofanatics.com/members/boomersub/5cbmotoro/
1 6" _Leiarius pictus_
1 4" _Serrasalmus_ sp. (_eigenmanni?_)
11 2-2.5"_Betta splendens_ (7.4, all but one sold to me as "giant Thai fighters")
1 3" _Archocentrus nigrofasciatus_ (white phase)
6 1-2" _Pterophyllum scalare_ (wild phase)
4-6 2" _Hemigrammus rhodostomus_
5 2" _Paracheirodon axelrodi_
3 4" _Symphysodon aequifasciatus_
1 5" _ Symphysodon aequifasciatus_
3 3-4" _Crossocheilos siamensis _
2 2" _Ancistrus_ sp. (Albino)
8 1.5" _Corydoras adolfoi_
1 1.5" _Apistogramma caucatoides_ (female, orange phase)
8-15 .5-1.5" _Caradina japonica_
4 1.5" _Brachydanio rerio_
1 1" _Paracheirodon innesi_
2 1" _Paracheirodon innesi_ (Albino)
1 2.5" _Panaque maccus_
1 3" _Aplocheilus lineatus_ (male)
3 2" _Corydoras aneus_ (Albino)

-PK


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:nod:

2 tiger barbs 
1 spike eel
1 brown knife fish
1 clown loach
2 angel fish 
2 bala sharks
2 kissing guramies
1 blue gurami
2 snails
2 silver dollars
1 molly
1 firemouth
1 osacar 
soon 1 rhom


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

The most ancient of all Non-Piranha threads lives on, lol.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

8 exodon, and 1 red devil girlfriend's sister has (in the same room, different tank)...

12 guppies, 1 baby dwarf frog


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> The most ancient of all Non-Piranha threads lives on, lol.
> [snapback]820383[/snapback]​


no kidding man. this is over 1 year old


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

this was made about the same time the initial forum was made... perhaps a week after, but no longer than that


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

2 fire belly newts
2 fire belly toads
2 pac man frogs
1 eastern tiger salamander
3 feeder goldfish (the only fish i own at the moment.)
2 cocktiels
1 russian dwarf hamster
1 dog


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

my collection sucks compared to most of you guys! my dad stopped buying me all my fish so i dont have alot anymore, curretly its-
1 oscar
1 rainbow cichlid
1 sennegal birchir
1 fahaka puffer
1 male betta
1 fire bellied newt 
a sh*t load of koi, goldfish, orfe and rudd in the pond


----------

